# Studying Medicine in China Vs. Studying Medicine in Pakistan...Which Ones Better?



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm from canada and i'm thinking of going to pak to study medicine and then coming back to Canada and practicing medicine after writing the exam here. i know some people who went to China to study medicine and now they are practicing in pakistan. would u guyz suggest I attend a med school in China instead of pak? i'm a little skeptical of med schools in pak because of wat the living conditions are like in pak with all that political unrest and the thing with electricity shortage in pak....i'm guessing the living conditions in china are probably better than pak...what do u guyz say? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! also is the mbbs degree from China valued in pak??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

The thing is pakistani mbbs system is far much better than china there are some problems in pak as well about law and order but hostels are safe and good hostels have back up electricity system . A student having mbbs degree from china have to clear neb test by pmdc for practising here.i am going china because i dont get admission here but pakistani colleges are best

- - - Updated - - -

The thing is pakistani mbbs system is far much better than china there are some problems in pak as well about law and order but hostels are safe and good hostels have back up electricity system . A student having mbbs degree from china have to clear neb test by pmdc for practising here.i am going china because i dont get admission here but pakistani colleges are best


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

ok...i appreciate ur honesty...the med schools in china are alot cheaper than the school in pak so i'm guessing the fee maybe reflect the quality of education as well...


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

No emma price of pvt colleges in pakistan is very unjust seriously infrastructure of chinese medical is far much better than many top colleges of pakistan the problem is they taught 5 yrz and in pakistan it is 4 yrz


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

i thought it was 5yrz in pak and no pak med school offer 4 year mbbs program? wat about the government med schools in pak? how r those campuses?

- - - Updated - - -

and i was comparing the price of med school in china to the wat it would cost me to study in pak as an international student. most chinese med schools cost about 5000$/year whereas for an international student a gov. med school in pak would cost at least 7000$/year but all the good ones like AMC and KE cost 10,000$/year


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

You dont get my point pak med schools offers 4yrz+1yr internship and in china 5yrz+1yr internship besides of being cheap china uni have most modern labs but at the end you have to study by your self and wether you study in china or pak you have to give test in canada


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

aight, thnx for ur help


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

You are welcome

- - - Updated - - -

You are welcome


----------



## mary khan (Nov 22, 2012)

pakistan mbbs course is 5 years study and after that house job there is no medical college in pak having 4 years mbbs program, you have to study 5 yrs. while in china you have to study 4 year+1 year internship and then housejob if you come to pak

- - - Updated - - -

pakistan mbbs course is 5 years study and after that house job there is no medical college in pak having 4 years mbbs program, you have to study 5 yrs. while in china you have to study 4 year+1 year internship and then housejob if you come to pak


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

For paki system you are rite i was mixing betwen internship and house job but for china i am right china offers 6 yrz mbbs including one yr internship which one can do in ones country

- - - Updated - - -

For paki system you are rite i was mixing betwen internship and house job but for china i am right china offers 6 yrz mbbs including one yr internship which one can do in ones country


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

In my personal opinion, it does not matter what country you get your degree from, the thing that is a lot more important is what college or university you have graduated from. The medical education in Pakistan as well as in China can be super awesome provided you select the right institute. If you decide to go to China, make sure you choose one of the bigger cities. You will find better universities there. The finest in China that I know of are Peking University, Beijing University, Shanghai and Shanghai second medical university, xian jiaotong medical university, wuhan university etc. These universities are definitely going to be a little expensive but still would be far cheaper than medical institutes in Canada of course. And the quality of education would be as good as that of China. So its worth the money right? Secondly, the living conditions that you are talking about, yes, there is no doubt that living conditions are going to be far better in China than in Pakistan. Though if you have a Pakistani background then being in Pakistan won't make you feel like an alien. In China, in the beginning it would. But if you dont' have a Pakistani background, then both are gonna be pretty similar to you. For an equally good quality of education in Pakistan, you should be looking forward to the likes of Aga Khan medical university, Dow international, king edward, shifa college of medicine etc.


----------



## rinkle (May 3, 2014)

China is better then pakistan in terms of fees(PMB Per Year) the tution fees in China is 28,000 on the other hand in Pakistan it is 55,000 . The other charges like accommodation Charges,Living Cost and Miscellaneous Charges in China is 9600,10000 and 4000 where as in Pakistan it is 6000,8400 and 3500 . In total it is 48,000 in China and 62,900 in Pakistan.


----------

